# Michael's January 2010 Clearance Items



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

While at Michael's today, I found a few items that might be of interest to haunts with a pirate, Deadly Sins, or other theme that benefits from some cheap bling.

In the Christmas 70% off section, I turned up bags of "Sparkling Gems" and "Sparkling Diamonds" marked down to $1.19 from $4. Each package contains about 25 tacky (I say this with love  ) but pleasantly large & visible plastic "gemstones" in a variety of shapes and colors, mostly clear, red, green, pale green, and pale blue. I also found a lovely little black feathered, peacock shaped bird that must be good for something Halloween.

In a generic clearance aisle, I turned up even tackier rings containing plastic gemstones marked down to .79 from $2. 

Small finds, I realize, but my Greed vignette will require massive amounts of shinies to really work, and this is definitely a case where bigger is better. Plus, if ToTs pocket a few, I will not feel financially crushed. 

What recent Michael's clearance items have you found that would be useful to repurpose for Halloween?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Great finds and thank you for the tips. Those gem's would be great for our teller room.

I got some of those wooden craft cross's. They were not on sale but they were still really cheap. (under a buck) Thought they would be a nice effect on tombstones.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad I was able to help. Without this forum I never would have thought of raiding Christmas clearance aisles for Halloween stuff. I'm headed back to Michael's for some gold garland I spotted that might make a nice crown for my skeleton Midas.

If you're looking for more crosses or other potential tombstone toppers, get thee over to Hobby Lobby stat. I almost never set foot in the place, but was pleased to find their Halloween merchandise was 90% off. Crosses galore, as one would expect from a Christian company, but also some stocking hangers with a variety of decorative tops, such as fleur-de-lis, that have potential. I picked up some electronic three candle candleabras for a paltry forty cents each I plan to repaint and repurpose too. Almost forgot, some ornaments made of plastic "gems" that will be added to my bling pile.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea. I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday and found a big wire cross. If my new fence goes well for my cemetary it will be a perfect fit. It was 50% off so I ended up getting it for only $12.00. Went to Michaels again and did not see those gems. Bummer. But I did walk away with some nice beads. These will look great in the treasur test.


----------

